# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG v.1.7.2 - added LG E435x repair via USB

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.7.2 is out!  *WE  have added boot repair via USB for LG E435, E435F, LG E435G, LG E435K,  which are detected by PC as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" device!* *Also added repair via Jtag interface for Prestigio MultiPhone PAP4020 DUO, ZTE Z990G and Samsung SGH-Z370.*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.7.2 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG E435* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG E435F* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG E435G* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG E435K* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *Prestigio MultiPhone PAP4020 DUO* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)
- *ZTE Z990G* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)
- *Samsung SGH-Z370* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software).*        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## needromarab

dddddddddddd

----------


## Badrfare

شكرا انشاآ الله الروابط شغاله

----------

